# Beckhoff Komponenten onlineshop



## neon (12 April 2015)

Hallo,
ich möchte privat meine Beckhoff/Twincat Kenntnisse auffrischen da ich etwas eingerostet bin, und suche nach einem Online-Shop wo ich als Privatperson Beckhoff Komponenten und das Konfigurationskabel kaufen kann.
Speziell das Konfigurationskabel (KS2000-Z2-USB) habe ich bis jetzt noch nirgens gefunden.
Mit Wago-Steuerungen habe ich schon etwas Erfahrung (Hausteuerung) und da gibt es das Kabel auch im Internet zu bestellen.

Kann mir jemand hier weiterhelfen? Um direkt bei Beckhoff einzukaufen oder bei einem Großhändler habe ich keine Möglichkeit.  

Gruß neon ;-)


----------



## Cassandra (12 April 2015)

Hallo Neon,

Beckhoff hat keinen Online-Shop. Das einzige was du bei Beckhoff online bestellen kannst, ist der Papier-Katalog (+DVD):
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?download/info_media.htm 

Mir ist nicht bekannt, ob Beckhoff auch direkt an Privatkunden verkauft. Fragen kostet jedoch nichts.
Alternativ gibt es außer eBay einige kleine Läden, die den irren Aufwand für einen eigenen Online-Shop gemeistert haben:
http://www.sps-shop.at/catalog/index.php
http://spsdirekt.com/Busklemmen-IPC-Ethercat-IOs
...
Vielleicht schafft das Beckhoff eines Tages auch. Aktuell investieren sie mehr Energie "Industrie 4.0" voran zu bringen... 

LG Cassandra


----------



## neon (12 April 2015)

Hallo Cassandra,
ja, schon klar das Beckhoff keinen Online-Shop hat...
Ich meinte das so: Das Wago Konfigkabel kann man im Internet ja "überall" kaufen, aber das Beckhoff Kabel findet sich nirgends.
Ist das von Beckhoff so gewollt, oder spielt im Privatbereich Beckhoff im Vergleich zu Wago so eine kleine Rolle?
Und viele Beckhoff Komponenten kann man ja auch z.B. bei ebay kaufen.

Naja, mal sehen -dann muss ich mir überlegen wo ich so ein Kabel her bekomme.
Oder weiß jemand, ob auch das Wago Konfigurationskabel für Beckhoff funktioniert (so unterschiedlich kann ja wohl die Schnittstelle nicht sein)?

Gruß neon


----------



## uncle_tom (12 April 2015)

Das Wago-Kabel funktioniert auch mit Beckhoff.
Das ist im Prinzip nur ein Umsetzer von TTL-Logik auf RS232 bzw. jetzt USB.
Das Thema hatten wir schon mal hier im Forum:

http://www.sps-forum.de/codesys-und-iec61131/17106-beckhoff-konfigurationsschnittstelle-2.html


----------



## Cassandra (12 April 2015)

neon schrieb:


> ... schon klar das Beckhoff keinen Online-Shop hat...



Hallo Neon,

so klar finde ich das nicht. Für einen Hersteller in der Automatisierung finde ich das sogar ein ausgesprochen schwaches Bild. 

Was das Kabel anbelangt - sehr Wahrscheinlich ist das Wago-Kabel zu Beckhoff kompatibel. Die kleinen Controller mit den ersten Busklemmen wurden ursprünglich gemeinsam entwickelt.
Allerdings brauchst du bei Beckhoff noch die Software KS2000-0010, damit du alles einigermaßen komfortabel konfigurieren kannst.  

Was hast du überhaupt vor?
Nur um mit TwinCAT herumzuspielen, brauchst du keine Hardware, außer dem Notebook.

LG Cassandra


----------



## neon (12 April 2015)

Hallo Cassandra,
Das Wago Kabel habe ich sowieso schon, wenn das mit Beckhoff auch funktioniert ist alles klar.
ja im Prinzip schon ein bisschen "spielen", aber ich hätte schon gerne einen Controller (muss ich vielleicht doch nochmal überlegen).
Wago Controller habe ich ja, aber das Beckhoff System ist halt doch noch etwas anders (system-manager usw.). Ich hatte auch schon beruflich mit Beckhoff zu tun, bin aber leider inzwischen etwas aus der Übung.

Ach ja wegen dem Online-Shop: Bei Wago kann ich doch auch nur als Firmenkunde dort einkaufen, oder liege ich da falsch?
Klar, das Beckhoff nicht mal einen Online-Shop für die Gewerblichen Kunden hat ist schon irgendwie traurig, da muss ich dir Recht geben.
Da ist Wago schon etwas Kundenfreundlicher...

Und das die Beckhoff Komponenten so ohne weiteres im Internet in "freien" Online-Shops nicht zu bekommen sind (zumindest nicht so verbreitet wie Wago) finde ich schon etwas seltsam.


----------



## ostermann (13 April 2015)

Wozu braucht man das Kabel überhaupt (noch)? Zumindest in den Anlagen die ich bisher gesehen habe kann man die Klemmen auch direkt aus TwinCAT über den Master konfigurieren. Das mag allerdings anders sein, wenn man nur Klemmen und einen Buskoppler an einer Fremd-SPS betreibt?!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## neon (13 April 2015)

soviel ich weiß brauch man das Kabel zum Sonderklemmen konfigurieren, und um die IP-Adresse des Controllers einzustellen.
Vielleicht hat sich das während den letzten paar Jahren auch geändert...


----------



## weißnix_ (17 April 2015)

Falls Du von Beckhoff etwas brauchst - wende Dich einfach an Deinen zuständigen Regionalvertreter. Es gibt eigentlich keinen Grund, warum der Dir nix verkaufen sollte. Schlimmstenfalls zahlst Du p. Vorkasse und gut isses.
Per Email bestellt ist fast so gut wie ein Onlineshop. Lediglich auf gewisse Privatkundenprivilegien wie Umtauschrecht wirst Du verzichten müssen.


----------



## neon (17 April 2015)

ok Danke, gut zu wissen das die auch an privat verkaufen.


----------

